# Went Scouting



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

I went scouting for some deer to night saw a couple doe no bucks though.
Deer Season starts in a couple weeks here cant wait!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Went out scouting for some ducks lastnight and found a few nice bucks!

One of the bucks had a drop tine and was about 20 wide - very nice looking buck!


----------

